# What I consider a “large” rat



## Herpetology (Feb 7, 2021)

Couldn’t recommend feeding this size of rat, due to the extremely high fat content, but I also can’t recommend paying 18$ for a rat half this size,
my coastal will make a quick snack out of this and it’ll do him for a good 6mths-1year lol

this was an excess breeder we had


----------



## Lace_monitor (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep that’s a big rat


----------



## Benno87 (Feb 7, 2021)

Bloody hell thats huge. I call 180gm rats large hahaha.


----------

